# Bundle Split Pics: JR Cigars Flor De Baloney



## Stogie (Feb 13, 2007)

Here are some pics of the bundle split that member "The Bruce" put together.

:redface:


----------



## Chico57 (Nov 12, 2007)

This is a test. Please ignore. Am trying to learn how to post photos.
Mods please delete this.
Thanks


----------



## Chico57 (Nov 12, 2007)

Chico57 said:


> This is a test. Please ignore. Am trying to learn how to post photos.
> Mods please delete this.
> Thanks


 Let's see what happens this time.


----------



## Chico57 (Nov 12, 2007)

One last time


----------

